# SmackDaddy53



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Is he suspended again?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

He's back and as lively as ever.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm not sure if he is back on the forum or not. If you look up his stuff it shows that he is blocked or banned. Who knows! 

Ya'll have great weekend!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

He’s back. He’s well. He’s Mac.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

MudSkipper said:


> I'm not sure if he is back on the forum or not. If you look up his stuff it shows that he is blocked or banned. Who knows!
> 
> Ya'll have great weekend!


He called me the dumbest mfer on here the other day, lol. Maybe they gave him another timeout.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I hope not. I may not always agree with him (I usually do), but I think the world of him and I’d trust him with anything I own. He’s the real deal. I have to be PC at work. He doesn’t.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

You may not like his honest opinions but I can tell you from a dude that’s over the top OCD squared away that he is squared away. He will do great work for you. That’s a fact!

I may not always agree either, he is a good dude though, no doubt. I have fished with him and I don’t trust anyone and I would trust his word.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what did he get banned the 1st time for?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Basically, being a conservative. He can give you the rough side of his tongue, but a liberal could do the same thing and nothing would be thought about it. Double standard.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nothing new then. I got banned from my dirt bike forum for a while for the same thing.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

trekker said:


> He called me the dumbest mfer on here the other day, lol. Maybe they gave him another timeout.


Not really dumb. I'm sure you had good test scores in school. It's not basic intelligence causing the problems in this country.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I suspect Mac and I are pretty far apart on the political spectrum, and I got to know him well while getting my awesome Zephyr Cove pickup system. We avoided the political topics, as I do on this forum anyway, and shared our love of boats instead. That’s a lot more fun, and I can assure anyone that he is passionately devoted to his work and product.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

FlyBy said:


> Basically, being a conservative. He can give you the rough side of his tongue, but a liberal could do the same thing and nothing would be thought about it. Double standard.


I have to disagree. Mac started going rogue and losing all sense of common decency. F bombs every other word, crazy poli talk in EVERY thread. Don’t get me wrong, I like the dude and dang he makes me laugh on some stuff (you must be posting in the LBGTQ section, or do you throw croaker!!) definitely knows his shit with skiffs, which is a value for this community. 
I think the real travesty is @EdK13 getting permanently banned. I’d like to see him back.
Just my 0.02.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

And just so you know, the only guy on this forum that would appreciate this video, is Smack:









Video: Hunting Lionfish With A Glock | Grand View Outdoors


Lionfish are devastating the areas they invade. One solution? Underwater Glock-fishing.




www.grandviewoutdoors.com


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Smacks account says banned, but he was back for a few days recently.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Megalops said:


> And just so you know, the only guy on this forum that would appreciate this video, is Smack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the only one.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I thought he started with Smackdaddy01 and incremented it by one each time he got banned. No?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

trekker said:


> He called me the dumbest mfer on here the other day, lol. Maybe they gave him another timeout.


That is why I like you - you're a good sport.

You do know he had you confuse with ice cream man, don't ya? LOL


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Respect: The art of disagreement without resorting to name calling. 

It's a lost art.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

He is out of here. Doing well. Married and getting his business going. Cool dude. Wish him well. I bet he makes a reappearance someday.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> Respect: The art of disagreement without resorting to name calling.
> 
> It's a lost art.


Agree, and mostly guilty as charged!😉 That being said, Mac is a great dude and a guy that will give you the shirt off his back “even you @trekker ”! I am the same way, sometimes guys like us feel like we are getting pushed on though and we push back “usually like a hammer”! I will be starting some form of martial arts after my surgery to hopefully help with the self control a little😉 Until then, I have been relying on a heavy dose of Xanax to keep the voices from the tumor at bay! I’ll talk to Mac about the F-Bombs and teach him some alternate spelling lol! 🤣

Also, ya’ll quit blaming the banning of members on @iMacattack and @anytide, they have rules to enforce and though we may not always agree with the rules, we agree’d to follow them! They are just doing what they have to do so we keep our forum.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Well said JC. There are rules for a reason. Thanks to the moderators....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Megalops said:


> And just so you know, the only guy on this forum that would appreciate this video, is Smack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was cool. I've got questions, is that gun salt proof I love seeing Lionfish go by by


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

fishnpreacher said:


> Well said JC. There are rules for a reason. Thanks to the moderators....


Well
I miss him again
Don’t know him personally, but I feel his passion😀


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

jonterr said:


> Well
> I miss him again
> Don’t know him personally, but I feel his passion😀


Agreed. I don't know him either, and don't have anything against him. He had some good posts that were enjoyable to read. I'm a moderator on another board, and sometimes you have to enforce the rules. It's not fun and not something you want to do, but sometimes necessary.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> That was cool. I've got questions, is that gun salt proof I love seeing Lionfish go by by


I expect there's a full breakdown, clean and oil after each outing.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

There are much more practical alternatives. The cool factor’s there, but I imagine that very few people would invest the funds or the effort to own and use one.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I should add, I know a great many people who fail to maintain firearms used in fresh air; no way would they maintain a firearm used under salt water.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mark H said:


> I expect there's a full breakdown, clean and oil after each outing.


If I were going to attempt something like this I think I'd use a stainless revolver. It would be a lot easier to keep clean. I'd probably go for rubber grips instead of rosewood.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

You do know that 
a): Stainless does indeed rust?
b): Most of the internals are NOT stainless steel?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Back when Houston PD’s academy was pushing the 2 1/2” Model 66 for off-duty carry, one of my neighbors joined up. Shortly after gradusting he took his family to Galveston. A few days later he brought me his M-66, locked up. He thought that a SS revolver was rustproof, and he wore it in the water. He didn’t even rinse it with fresh water afterward. Sad waste of a fine handgun……


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Im glad they got rid of that guy. He spoke the truth.....and we CAN'T have that.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Great guy with a ton of knowledge and experience. Lately he’s become unhinged. And, I get it. There’s a lot going on these days. He seems a lot like the guys I grew up with. I wouldn’t hesitate to sit down and have a drink with him one day. He’d probably call me a pu$$y for adding rocks to my bourbon!! 😂🤣


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

hipshot said:


> You do know that
> a): Stainless does indeed rust?


 Depends on which stainless. There are MANY different stainless steels. I was in that business for forty years. If we are just talking about 316ss/CF8M you can vary the chemistry within the spec to make it more corrosion resistant vs stronger physical properties by choosing different C, Cr and Ni levels within the allowable ranges. Having said that, I'll have to google which ss is used for guns. I'm guessing 304ss but I'm curious.



hipshot said:


> b): Most of the internals are NOT stainless steel?


 Yep


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> Basically, being a conservative. He can give you the rough side of his tongue, but a liberal could do the same thing and nothing would be thought about it. Double standard.


not really true at all. Most of us here are conservatives. He has been blocked off mine for like 6 months. It’s been nice. Nothing conservative about calling people names and being rude.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Firearms History, Technology & Development: Metals Used in Firearms - III 

Interesting. Makes sense.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

He definitely adds a splash of color to the forums. A bit harsh at times but I appreciate that style sense of humor but not for everyone


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smacks a good guy. He really knows skiffs and his low water system is the bomb. Need to put one on my skiff!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't Smack just be put in time out


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Can't Smack just be put in time out


I think he was, for a few months. He was back on last week.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

He’s in timeout. Last chance.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Spoke to Mack on the phone last night he won't be back. He is done with the nonsense.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Spoke to Mack on the phone last night he won't be back. He is done with the nonsense.


I'm dissapointed. Exactly for what?


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Megalops said:


> And just so you know, the only guy on this forum that would appreciate this video, is Smack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My only question is who has 9mm to spare like that?!?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Smak is a flat-earther and an antisemitic, moonlanding, holocost, 911, coronavirus denier who suffers a bit from OCD and paranoia. *BUT THAT's OK.* This is America and he's entitled to his opinions and to express them. To the plus side, he's extremely knowledgeable and helpful when it comes to microskiff related topics. But what gets him into trouble is his inability to avoid spewing insults along with his opinions. His bluster, and rudeness has driven away many well informed contributors to this site, and that's a shame, I predict Smack will be back when his time out is over, but I also predict that he won't be able to control his invective and will ultimately get a permanent ban.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

We all have our strengths and weaknesses. When people come together it is possible to end up with something greater then the sum of the parts. If we can find a way to coexist and get along as a community it is more likely happen. In engineering half of the productivity of an individual is what they know, the other half is how well they work with others. Ever see a team of super stars get beat by an average team that works really well together? Happens all the time...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea a major issue is communicating over devices. Social Media has screwed our kids too, mine are 22 and 15 and they would tell you it’s hurt them greatly. Such a good tool in some ways and so destructive in others.

So easy to sew volatile discourse.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Miles813 said:


> My only question is who has 9mm to spare like that?!?


It's for a good cause.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

bullets ricochet off rocks on land. never fired a gun underwater but he is point blank hitting the rocks behind those fish.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Water peels off velocity fast. Ive done some experiments shooting common handgun rounds thru milk jugs full of water (lined up in a row). Most non- magnums went thru 4-6 jugs. Projectile would normally fall to the bottom of the last jug for easy retrieval. Magnum rounds went thru a couple more jugs. I don't think anything I tested went thru more than 8-9 milk jugs before all velocity was lost. Probably 4' of water at most. I didn't test any of the newer lightweight bullets that travel at much higher velocities though. Those may perform better in water. I'll not be taking any of my pew pews swimming though 😂


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Myth busters did an episode on shooting underwater. Some rounds shattered and some slowed way down. They all left a really cool looking pressure bubble.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

The hunger has returned to @smackdaddy's brain. It never really left.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

hipshot said:


> You do know that
> a): Stainless does indeed rust?
> b): Most of the internals are NOT stainless steel?


Didn't say parts wouldn't rust. I said that it would be easier to keep clean.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

hipshot said:


> I should add, I know a great many people who fail to maintain firearms used in fresh air; no way would they maintain a firearm used under salt water.


Dude - I hunt ducks in saltwater. The rust forms before I get back to shore. Rub down with steel wool and coat with Fluid Film. It is a God awful mess but can't even let is sit a day before cleaning or it will take a week to get the rust off.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Smack is truly honest hard working skilled individual. He will be missed hope he gets back glad I have his cell. haha


----------



## gbc11 (Oct 4, 2018)

Smack is used to getting banned from forums by now. Ive been on forums he had been on for years, here in texas. Smack is who he is and has never changed, on 2coolfishing we used to take guess's on how long it would take before he got put in time out or banned this time around. Maybe one day he will learn to play in the sand box. I personly have never had a conflict with him but have got a lot of good entertainment out of watching it unfold when he gets sideways with someone. Hes kinda like me in the fact that he will call BS out and hold his guns to the death hahaha.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Most entertaining mofo on here, whether you agree with him or not. He’s just a shit talker and people are too damn sensitive these days. You don’t have to be a cynical conservative to see the fuckery that’s coming.

congrats on the marriage Mac


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

eightwt said:


> I'm dissapointed. Exactly for what?


I believe he wrote something potentially disrespectful about one of the troll's mamma on here in another thread.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

finbully said:


> I believe he wrote something potentially disrespectful about one of the troll's mamma on here in another thread.


I didn’t report him.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

POCtied said:


> Most entertaining mofo on here, whether you agree with him or not. He’s just a shit talker and people are too damn sensitive these days. You don’t have to be a cynical conservative to see the fuckery that’s coming.
> 
> congrats on the marriage Mac


Did he get Married???👀


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonterr said:


> Did he get Married???👀


Yes he did


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes he did


Wonder if he wins those arguments.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mark H said:


> Wonder if he wins those arguments.


Not even him. He’s smarter that that isn’t he?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm gonna miss Smack


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Mark H said:


> Wonder if he wins those arguments.


That right there is the post of the month. And I am sure Smack would appreciate the humor in it!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Smack is gone? Didn’t even notice. Good riddance.


----------

